# Chevy Cruze Hatchback Concept Revealed Ahead of Paris Auto Show Debut



## gamerx (Sep 1, 2010)

Oh! A hatchback version of cruze? Thats amazing. and the pic looks like its a promising product. When will it release in india? What will be the expected price? Half as cruze will be great.


----------

